# Buying a 3G iPhone from Craigslist



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone else has purchased a 3G iPhone from Craigslist, or if anyone is aware of any pitfalls or problems in doing so. I'm with Rogers but don't want to sign up for a 3 year contract, I'd just like to pop in my SIM and start using it with my current plan, like I did with the previous iPhone version. 

I take it that I'd have to buy one that's already been activated, unless I want to unlock it myself, although it doesn't look like the unlocking tool is available just yet.

I'm also curious about how all these people are selling their iPhones on craigslist. I guess just because they've signed a contract doesn't mean that they have to keep the phone.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe they will have purchased the phone and plan, but immediately cancelled the plan.

You can actually do the same - the approx. cost would be $299 for 16GB + $400 early cancellation fee + one month of service (possibly - there is some debate about this.)

So you should expect to pay ~$700 to $800 + taxes for the phone. FYI, if you plan to do this, get a $35 voice plan (voice plans under $30 or $35 mean you pay $50 more for the phone up front.) Also, don't sign up for a data plan - there is an additional $100 cancellation fee.

Regarding unlocking it, you won't need to do that - you can use it on the Rogers network with your current SIM. The original iPhone needed to be unlocked b/c it was only for use on the AT&T network, and not the Rogers network. The new 3G phones work with the Rogers network.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks for the response, I wasn't aware of the Rogers early termination fee. It seems the early termination fee for AT&T in the states is only $175! Too bad Rogers charges so much extra.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Expect that many, if not most, of the Craigslist postings will be scams. Do not lose your money to these people. They'll have reasons for not meeting in person; and odd methods of payment that don't even exist, like Fedex or USPS cheques.

It's a fool's game. If you're desperate, buy your own iPhone 3G and cancel after 30 days (before 30 they want the phone back, and you get your money back, if you're under 30 minutes, etc.).

Or, get the phone and the lowest plan you can afford. What are you using now? If it's because you're on pay as you go, remember that you can't get a data plan with that.


----------



## dbluare (Jun 23, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Expect that many, if not most, of the Craigslist postings will be scams. Do not lose your money to these people. They'll have reasons for not meeting in person; and odd methods of payment that don't even exist, like Fedex or USPS cheques.
> 
> It's a fool's game. If you're desperate, buy your own iPhone 3G and cancel after 30 days (before 30 they want the phone back, and you get your money back, if you're under 30 minutes, etc.).
> 
> Or, get the phone and the lowest plan you can afford. What are you using now? If it's because you're on pay as you go, remember that you can't get a data plan with that.


Hope you guys can give me some advice! Here's my situation. I'm 8 months into a 2 yr. City Fido contract, so they won't let me upgrade. So, if I open a new account, (voice only), then cancel after the 1st. month.... can I then use my CF sim in the iPhone, and add the $30/6GB data plan later? Is that data plan only available on the 3 yr. contract? I think I'll wait to see what they come up with on the 24th, before I do anything!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I would wait until the 24 (in fact I am lol). The $30/6GB plan is only available on 3-year contracts (although I don't think it's only on NEW 3-year contracts).


----------



## dbluare (Jun 23, 2008)

g.c.87 said:


> I would wait until the 24 (in fact I am lol). The $30/6GB plan is only available on 3-year contracts (although I don't think it's only on NEW 3-year contracts).


Yeah I think you're right... see what the 24th brings. And I was thinking.... I have about 220 fido dollars I'd like to use, which I couldn't do if I signed up on a new account! Any ideas about what they are going to offer us "currently-not-eligibles"?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

dbluare said:


> Yeah I think you're right... see what the 24th brings. And I was thinking.... I have about 220 fido dollars I'd like to use, which I couldn't do if I signed up on a new account! Any ideas about what they are going to offer us "currently-not-eligibles"?


Here's the rumor - obviously not confirmed until thursday...

July 24:

The customer must meet all the following requirements in order to be eligible for an iPhone 3G upgrade:
Accept the administration fee below:

- Have a minimum of 12 full consecutive months of service with Fido
- Have an active Fido Agreement
- Not be within their usual renewal window (2Y - 6 months, 3Y - 14 months)

Number of months completed on current agreement

13 - 15 months
$35 2yr
$110 3yr

16 - 18 months
$25 2yr
$85 3yr

19 - 21 months
$60 3yr

More info on Fido’s elusive July 24th date | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm... that doesn't sounds good. Rogers will probably have the exact same thing... which means... I will just wait until September 13th which is when I am upgrade eligible, although I don't want to re-up for another 3 years. Oh well, I'll see what happens.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woops... double posted...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

This really doesn't do much for anyone, you have to be a year into a 2 year based on these; again, yes, these are rumors so they may not be accurate or full. I bit the bullet and got into a BB thinking we would not see the iPhone for some time. My phone suffered an accident and was not about to get a POS...I am tryignt o get through to Fido to see what plan they can offer, then perhaps switch and avoid the ECF. I am waiting until July 24 to see if there is some validity in these rumors.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> Hmm... that doesn't sounds good. Rogers will probably have the exact same thing... which means... I will just wait until September 13th which is when I am upgrade eligible, although I don't want to re-up for another 3 years. Oh well, I'll see what happens.


Those figures do not look right. Also...

Upgrade dates have been changing for potential iPhone owners, so your September timing may no longer or may soon be inaccurate.

As well, you may want to find a way to add the $30/6GB data plan before September since it is alleged to be vanishing then.

And about the 3 years: are you leaving the country?


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Those figures do not look right. Also...
> 
> Upgrade dates have been changing for potential iPhone owners, so your September timing may no longer or may soon be inaccurate.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. interesting I'll look into that about the timing changing. When I spoke to a CSR (well ok 4 of them), they said I would have to wait until then.

As for the $30/6GB data plan. It was always my intention to find a way to add it before August 31st. I don't see that kind of deal happening with Rogers ever again.

The 3 years thing... my business after I'm done University will most likely take me elsewhere. Considering I have 2 years of school left another 3-year deal isn't exactly my favourite idea although buying out of one year isn't a big deal and I really want a 3G iPhone, and usually when it comes to Apple products I bite the bullet because I've been an addict for quite some time, I'd say since I had a Performa 6300CD back in '95.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

HowEver said:


> And about the 3 years: are you leaving the country?


Three years is ridiculous, and finally consumers are speaking up about this. Contracts of this length are just monopoly practices at their best.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

imachungry said:


> Three years is ridiculous, and finally consumers are speaking up about this. Contracts of this length are just monopoly practices at their best.


If you say so, but I'll take the handset discount, and data plans available, that come with the 3 year contract.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

ruffdeezy said:


> Here's the rumor - obviously not confirmed until thursday...
> 
> July 24:
> 
> ...


This doesn't make sense for Rogers the way I understand their upgrade rules, so maybe it's just for Fido.

The way I understand it, anyone is upgrade eligible on Rogers after one year, they just charge you an upgrade fee based on the revenue you have given them.

So if Rogers still requires you to have been with them for 12 months/not upgraded in the last 12 months after thursday's announcement, then nothing has changed.

My situation is that I switched to Rogers from Telus in October. What I expect to hear is that there is an option for me to purchase before October as I want to take advantage of the 6GB plan. I'm willing to pay for the early upgrade, but will Rogers still decline to take my money?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The "fido upgrade policy" as above doesn't make sense because it doesn't exist. It may be plausible, but it's fiction.

As for your situation, Rogers will treat you as a brand new customer. You aren't "upgrading" if you aren't a current customer. You are the exact person they want: brand new. Get the upgrade thing out of your head. Just call and order the darn thing, if you want to.

The only thing more amazing than the rumours people believe are the ones they make up (and promulgate) for their own situations.




PlanetTelex said:


> This doesn't make sense for Rogers the way I understand their upgrade rules, so maybe it's just for Fido.
> 
> The way I understand it, anyone is upgrade eligible on Rogers after one year, they just charge you an upgrade fee based on the revenue you have given them.
> 
> ...


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

HowEver said:


> If you say so, but I'll take the handset discount, and data plans available, that come with the 3 year contract.


handset discount.. what a joke..

go to the UK, get the iphone for free and only have an 18 month contract.

thats the one thing i hate about canada (the rest is great!) since i moved here. 3 year contracts are a joke.... i used to pay $20 a month for 500 minutes (incoming calls are free) 5000 texts, and got a free phone every year..

cell phones are a joke here, and until they sort it out ill do without, despite the fact i would really like an iphone...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's a completely different market in the UK.

On a different note, how much did you pay for a landline? And how much, additionally, did you pay for every landline phone call?




crunchiespg said:


> handset discount.. what a joke..
> 
> go to the UK, get the iphone for free and only have an 18 month contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

HowEver said:


> The "fido upgrade policy" as above doesn't make sense because it doesn't exist. It may be plausible, but it's fiction.
> 
> As for your situation, Rogers will treat you as a brand new customer. You aren't "upgrading" if you aren't a current customer. You are the exact person they want: brand new. Get the upgrade thing out of your head. Just call and order the darn thing, if you want to.


I think you misunderstood. I am a current customer, but they won't sell me an iPhone because I got a phone from them last october when I switched from telus and am under the 1 year upgrade policy.

What I want tomorrow is the option to actually buy before october and stay on my existing number, not cancel or add a second line.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

We all understand as some of us are in the same boat; we don't really know what, if anything is going to happen at all. July 24 is just a rumour and may just be a regular day on the calendar. We shall see tomorrow as I want an iPhone!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ah, thanks, yes, as above, many, many people are looking for the same thing.



PlanetTelex said:


> I think you misunderstood. I am a current customer, but they won't sell me an iPhone because I got a phone from them last october when I switched from telus and am under the 1 year upgrade policy.
> 
> What I want tomorrow is the option to actually buy before october and stay on my existing number, not cancel or add a second line.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

HowEver said:


> It's a completely different market in the UK.
> 
> On a different note, how much did you pay for a landline? And how much, additionally, did you pay for every landline phone call?


i paid £15 ($30) had free calls to the whole uk 24/7, and to call canada i used to pay 0.5 pence per minute, so 1c per min.. i now pay $20 here, but have to pay 4c for long distance. so my bill is the same as my old uk one..


yes the uk is a different market, but many other countries match the uk and are similar to canada.. but canada is not a poor undeveloped country, but has pretty much the worst cellular market in the whole world...

its like telus saying they need to charge for incoming texts as people are sending too many, well hello, the more people send the more they pay to send them.. or at least the more they pay per month.. more people send texts in other countries, but they dont charge for incoming because they are already making money from the texts being sent...


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

Adam said:


> thanks for the response, I wasn't aware of the Rogers early termination fee. It seems the early termination fee for AT&T in the states is only $175! Too bad Rogers charges so much extra.


New contracts cancellation fee is $400 for any phone, not just the iPhone, it used to be $200, but to server you better Rogers doubled up the fee.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

crunchiespg said:


> i paid £15 ($30) had free calls to the whole uk 24/7, and to call canada i used to pay 0.5 pence per minute, so 1c per min.. i now pay $20 here, but have to pay 4c for long distance. so my bill is the same as my old uk one..


You paid $30 for a landline in the UK, and had nation-wide long distance but still had to pay a per minute use.

You are comparing that to... what, exactly?

My point was that although Canadian wireless costs are high, at least we don't pay every time we use our landlines, we pay a flat monthly fee.

That said, many people forego landlines entirely in Canada now.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You paid $30 for a landline in the UK, and had nation-wide long distance but still had to pay a per minute use.
> 
> You are comparing that to... what, exactly?
> 
> ...


didnt you read my post? i said $30 and that included FREE 24/7 calling to the whole UK.. so that is $30 flat rate, no matter how much i used it. 

and international calling was much cheaper than here.. 

in fact the whole lot was cheaper, free calls within the UK, i have to pay 4c a minute here in canada. and international was very cheap...


----------

